# Vulkanausbruch in der Eifel . Möglich ?



## Niza (8. August 2011)

*Vulkanausbruch in der Eifel . Möglich ?*

Jetzt habe ich mal ein Thema erstellt zum Thema Vulkanausbruch in der Eifel

Wie haben in der Vulkaneifel ein viertel der Vulkane des Typs Maar 

*"Maar-Vulkan:* Maare sind Sprengtrichter und weisen eine Negativform auf."

Vulkanologie - Die Lehre von den Vulkanen
Eifel- Allgemein
Die Eifel und ihre Vulkane
Vulkanismus: Gefahr aus der Eifel - Wissen | STERN.DE
Aber das Problem bei diesen Vulkanen ist das es eine Explosion gibt wenn das Wasser auf die Magma trifft
Aus einem der Links
"... Nahezu alle Vulkanologen gehen davon aus, dass die Eifelvulkane  eines  Tages wieder ausbrechen werden. Allerdings weiß derzeit niemand,  ob sich  ein solcher Ausbruch in einigen Jahren oder in vielen tausend  Jahren  ereignen wird..."
"...Die Eifel ist aktiv,...* Dabei liegt es dem Geologen fern, die  Bevölkerung in Panik zu versetzen*...Wissenschaftler beschäftigten sich  immer ein paar Monate mit dem  Gebiet, dann waren keine Gelder mehr da  und das Forschungsprojekt war  beendet. Dabei wäre gerade eine  dauerhafte Messung in diesem Gebiet  vonnöten...."

*Und schonwieder kein Geld
Kein Geld zur Überwachung der Vulkaneifel*


----------



## flankendiskriminator (8. August 2011)

*AW: Vulkanausbruch in der Eifel . Möglich ?*

Einfach nen paar Kinderpornos oder islamische Hetzschriften in den Krater legne, dann ist Geld da für die Überwachung


----------



## Hansvonwurst (8. August 2011)

*AW: Vulkanausbruch in der Eifel . Möglich ?*

Warum sollte man die Dinger überwachen?
Ein Vulkanausbruch würde einen ziemlich großen Teil Europas betreffen und wer kann schon das Gebiet evakuieren? Dagegen sind die Staus im Sommer ein Kindergeburtstag!
Also: abwarten und Tee trinken!


----------



## mf_Jade (8. August 2011)

*AW: Vulkanausbruch in der Eifel . Möglich ?*



flankendiskriminator schrieb:


> Einfach nen paar Kinderpornos oder islamische Hetzschriften in den Krater legne, dann ist Geld da für die Überwachung


 
DER war mal echt gut und sowas von wahr! 

Immer diese Panikmache von Niza, erst die Tornados und jetzt Vulkane...


----------



## Supeq (8. August 2011)

*AW: Vulkanausbruch in der Eifel . Möglich ?*

Möglich ist vieles, aber die wenigen zur Verfügung stehenden Steuergelder sollten doch bitte für realistische Probleme verwendet werden. 
Klar ist die Eifel aktiv und vielleicht passiert ja auch mal was, allerdings sind die Chancen gering!


----------



## Blutengel (18. August 2011)

*AW: Vulkanausbruch in der Eifel . Möglich ?*



mf_Jade schrieb:


> Immer diese Panikmache von Niza, erst die Tornados und jetzt Vulkane...


 
Du solltest Dich echt mal fundiert informieren, das ist alles andere als Panikmache und eine durchaus begründete Gefahr! Vieleicht nicht in den nächsten Jahren, vieleicht dauert es auch noch 10000 Jahre, aber die Dinger sind weitaus aktiver als Du glaubst.


----------



## Charlie Harper (18. August 2011)

*AW: Vulkanausbruch in der Eifel . Möglich ?*

Erst Tornados, jetzt Vulkane. Was kommt als nächstes? Die Radongas-Belastung? 

Sicher gibt es Vulkane in der Eifel die ausbrechen könnten. Die Erde könnte aber auch jeder Zeit von einem Meteoriten getroffen werden. Oder ein Gammastrahlen-Blitz einer Supernova-Explosion trifft die Erde. Die Gefahr lauert überall!


----------



## Blutengel (18. August 2011)

*AW: Vulkanausbruch in der Eifel . Möglich ?*



Charlie Harper schrieb:


> Oder ein Gammastrahlen-Blitz einer Supernova-Explosion trifft die Erde


 
Definitiv NEIN, es gibt in "unmittelbarer" Entfernung zu unserem Sonnesystem keinen Stern der durch eine Supernova explodieren könnte. Die Wegstrecke in der ein Gammablitz uns gefährlich werden könnte liegt bei ca 40 Lichtjahren und der nächste supernovafähige Stern ist wesentlich weiter entfernt! In unserer Reichweite liegen nur Sterne die irgendwan zu einem roten Riesen werden und dann zu einem weißen Zwerg schrumpfen.

Dann zu den Vulkanen in der Eifel. Sie könnten nicht nur, SIE WERDEN ausbrechen, die Frage ist lediglich WANN! Und sie sind in ihrem Rytmus schon überfällig, genauso wie der Yellowstone Nationalpark in Amerika. Nur wird der zu einem globalen Desaster, denn er ist ein Supervulkan. Auch dort stellt sich nur die Frage wann und nicht ob. Der Vulkandom steigt jährlich nachweislich um mehrere Zentimeter, jedoch fehlt uns ein Vergleich wie hoch er denn werden muss bis er ausbricht.


----------



## flankendiskriminator (18. August 2011)

*AW: Vulkanausbruch in der Eifel . Möglich ?*

Ach herrje, bevor du dir Sorgen über nen Vulkan machst mach dir lieber Sorgen gleich von nem Auto überfahren zu werden. Die Chance ist 100.000.000x höher....


----------



## Blutengel (18. August 2011)

*AW: Vulkanausbruch in der Eifel . Möglich ?*

Ob dieser Möglichkeit so viel höher ist, können wir garnicht ermessen, da wir wie gesagt keine Vergleichswerte haben. Fakt ist jedenfalls das diese Szenarien passieren werden. Wenn es noch 10000 Jahre dauert, gut und schön, aber was wenn es doch nicht so ist?

Man sollte zumindest mal genau nachschauen und diese Dinge untersuchen, nicht das wir doch noch dumm aus der Wäsche schauen. Es wird so viel Geld für bescheuerte Dinge ausgegeben, ein gewisser Betrag für die Untersuchungen wäre bestimmt besser darin investiert, als in neue Waffen oder sowas. Mehr will ich damit eigendlich nicht sagen.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (18. August 2011)

*AW: Vulkanausbruch in der Eifel . Möglich ?*

Wie ich schon oben erwähnt habe, ist ein Frühwarnsystem eher wenig brauchbar, da sowohl im Alarmfall weder eine entsprechende Infrastruktur, wie z.B breite Autobahnen vom Ort weg und Treibstoffversorgung vorhanden ist noch eine Möglichkeit die Bevölkerung zu warnen und sie zu einer geordneten Evakuierung zu bringen


----------



## Blutengel (18. August 2011)

*AW: Vulkanausbruch in der Eifel . Möglich ?*

Ja, es bestehen keinelei Pläne, bzw. Möglichkeiten. Das gehört auch dazu sich darum Gedanken zu machen von den zuständigen Stellen.


----------



## flankendiskriminator (18. August 2011)

*AW: Vulkanausbruch in der Eifel . Möglich ?*



Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Wie ich schon oben erwähnt habe, ist ein Frühwarnsystem eher wenig brauchbar, da sowohl im Alarmfall weder eine entsprechende Infrastruktur, wie z.B breite Autobahnen vom Ort weg und Treibstoffversorgung vorhanden ist noch eine Möglichkeit die Bevölkerung zu warnen und sie zu einer geordneten Evakuierung zu bringen


 Pfff, für >90% der Eifel reicht ein Bus um eine Gegend von 20km Umkreis zu evakuieren.


----------



## Blutengel (18. August 2011)

*AW: Vulkanausbruch in der Eifel . Möglich ?*

Wohnst Du in der Eifel?


----------



## flankendiskriminator (18. August 2011)

*AW: Vulkanausbruch in der Eifel . Möglich ?*

Direkt dran. Viel ist da nicht. Die Bevölkerungsdichte ist z.B. im Ruhrgebiet 10x so hoch wie in der Eifel.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (18. August 2011)

*AW: Vulkanausbruch in der Eifel . Möglich ?*

Es muss ja nicht nur die Eifel evakuiert werden!
Wenn man bedenkt dass Köln nichtmal 100Km mit dem Auto entfernt ist und Mainz/Wiesbaden etwas weiter (Bezugspunkt Laacher See), dann sieht die Geschichte ganz anders aus!


----------



## PsychoQeeny (18. August 2011)

*AW: Vulkanausbruch in der Eifel . Möglich ?*



mf_Jade schrieb:


> DER war mal echt gut und sowas von wahr!
> 
> Immer diese Panikmache von Niza, erst die Tornados und jetzt Vulkane...



Sign. Da kann mann auch Panik machen indem man den Menschen mal sagt ... "Schaut euch die Alpen an, die sind innerhalb Kurtzer Zeit aus den Boden geschossen" (versteinerte Amphibien und Koralle belegen dieses) ...
Das kann ganz schön Aktion geben wenn sowas wiederkommt  ... wenn man so will könnte vieles Passieren 
Oder die Pole verschieben sich und das Weltwasser wandert woanderst hin(alles schonmal da gewesen) Buhu Panik Panik Panik .

Meine Philosophy ist, wenn was grosses Passiert(Natur) kann man da eh nix gegen machen, also wozu vorher aufregen ... Bier Trinken, Leben und freuen das nix Passiert


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. August 2011)

*AW: Vulkanausbruch in der Eifel . Möglich ?*



Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Es muss ja nicht nur die Eifel evakuiert werden!
> Wenn man bedenkt dass Köln nichtmal 100Km mit dem Auto entfernt ist und Mainz/Wiesbaden etwas weiter (Bezugspunkt Laacher See), dann sieht die Geschichte ganz anders aus!




Für Vulkanausbrüche, die auf 100 km Entfernung unmittelbar tödlich wirken, gibt es afaik kein einziges Beispiel. Zur Orientierung: Herkulaneum lag ca. 7 km vom Vesuv entfernt und obwohl die Autobahn noch nicht so ganz vollständig fertiggestellt war, die Katastrophenpläne als unausgereift galten und die offensichtlichen Vorzeichen (Erdbeben) nicht beachtet wurden, gelang es ca. 95% der Einwohner rechtzeitig zu evakuieren. 

Bei der von einigen befürchteten, globalen Katastrophe in Folge eines Yellowstone-Ausbruchs gäbe es eher etwas, worauf man sich zwecks Opfervermeidung vorbereiten könnte. Aber ganz ehrlich: "Immer etwas mehr Ackerfläche und Intensivierungsmöglichkeiten kennen, als man braucht, um die Bevölkerung zu versorgen" ist auch ganz ohne Vorahnung keine schlechte Idee.
Die aber trotzdem niemanden interessiert.


----------



## Niza (26. August 2011)

*AW: Vulkanausbruch in der Eifel . Möglich ?*



Blutengel schrieb:


> Ob dieser Möglichkeit so viel höher ist, können wir garnicht ermessen, da wir wie gesagt keine Vergleichswerte haben. Fakt ist jedenfalls das diese Szenarien passieren werden. Wenn es noch 10000 Jahre dauert, gut und schön, aber was wenn es doch nicht so ist?
> 
> Man sollte zumindest mal genau nachschauen und diese Dinge untersuchen, nicht das wir doch noch dumm aus der Wäsche schauen. Es wird so viel Geld für bescheuerte Dinge ausgegeben, ein gewisser Betrag für die Untersuchungen wäre bestimmt besser darin investiert, als in neue Waffen oder sowas. Mehr will ich damit eigendlich nicht sagen.



Da muss ich dir zu 100% zustimmen 
lieber da ein bischen Geld reinstecken als in Waffen

Ich hoffe doch das es noch 10000 Jahre dauert oder länger

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## Birdy84 (26. August 2011)

*AW: Vulkanausbruch in der Eifel . Möglich ?*

Dass ein Ausbruch in der Eifel möglich ist, lernt man im ersten Semester Geologie an der Uni. Wie schon gesagt, gibt es viele andere Gefahren, die viel akuter sind, um die wir uns kümmern sollten.


----------



## stratocruiser (26. August 2011)

*AW: Vulkanausbruch in der Eifel . Möglich ?*

Ein Vulkanausbrauch bei/von einem "toten" Vulkan ist nie ausgeschlossen, aber in der Eifel eher unwarscheinlich. 
Gleiches gilt z.B. auch für den Kaiserstuhl im Rheintal bei Freiburg, welcher zum großen Teil auch durch austretendes Magma entstanden ist.

Letztlich, selbst wenn ein Vulkan in der Eifel wieder ausbrechen sollte, wird es Vorzeichen geben. Erhöhte Erdbebenaktivität und steigende Konzentration von Schwefelsäure im (Trink)wasser.


----------



## amdfreak (27. August 2011)

*AW: Vulkanausbruch in der Eifel . Möglich ?*

Leute, wir wissen doch eh alle, dass es am 21.12.2011 vorbei ist mit Friede Freude Eierkuchen !!  JOKE !!! (Kann dn Sch**** nicht mehr hören, ist eh völliger quatsch)
Im ernst, natürlich kann es vorkommen, dass die Vulkane mal wieder aufwachen, aber so was merkt man vorher, da muss erst mal wieder die Magmakammer gefüllt werden, dann steigt der Druck, es gibt Beben, die nich unbemerkt bleiben KÖNNEN !! (Monatelang in der Schule durchgepaukt ^^). Ausserdem braucht Deutschland das Geld für was anderes !


----------



## Niza (13. September 2011)

*AW: Vulkanausbruch in der Eifel . Möglich ?*



amdfreak schrieb:


> Leute, wir wissen doch eh alle, dass es am 21.12.2011 vorbei ist mit Friede Freude Eierkuchen !!  JOKE !!! (Kann dn Sch**** nicht mehr hören, ist eh völliger quatsch)
> Im ernst, natürlich kann es vorkommen, dass die Vulkane mal wieder aufwachen, aber so was merkt man vorher, da muss erst mal wieder die Magmakammer gefüllt werden, dann steigt der Druck, es gibt Beben, die nich unbemerkt bleiben KÖNNEN !! (Monatelang in der Schule durchgepaukt ^^). Ausserdem braucht Deutschland das Geld für was anderes !


 
Ähm meinst wohl 21.12.2012 aber das ist sowieso totaler Quatsch

Na klar bemerkt man Vulkanausbrüche an den vorherigen Warnzeichen
Erdbeben etc.


----------

